# IH 574 steering wheel removal



## wdunlap (Mar 5, 2012)

My IH 574 steering pump needs a seal replaced. removed the nut and cannot get the steering wheel off. seems to be frozen to the shaft. keep applying PB Blaster as rust is evident around the shaft. tried steering wheel puller with no success. any ideas?


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi - I just did my 574 steering wheel, etc. If you got the nut off, then now you need a wheel puller which you can buy from your local auto store for about $50. I think once you get it off, you will find that your next chore is to take the pwer steering unit out and perhaps rebuild or replace. If so, take great care to be sure you put the 4 copper lines back on the same location they came from. Also, you will need to bleed your brakes, etc when done this chore. If you need to know how, I can give you an email site that explains it.

Good luck

Chuck


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes a puller is needed to extract the steering wheel, factory service manual gives a drawing if a simple puller you can make to do the job.


----------



## oldguychuck (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello again

sounds like yours is as frozen in place as mine was. I used a short pipe on the end of the wheel puller wrench to finally break the bond - easy after that...

attached is a pic of the steering wheel shaft, from which you are trying to pull the steering wheel away from. The bottom end is bolted to the power steering unit. see attached pic.

chuck


----------



## deerseeker001 (Aug 11, 2010)

i have a 574 international and the temperature gauge dont work,how to trouble shoot this.there is no electrical connection.


----------

